# Healthy Paws Dog food - anyone use it?



## Charlotte's Archie (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, Has anyone heard of or does anyone use Healthy Paws dog food? A friend of mine at work uses it and constantly raves about it. I would love a second opinion on it. Has anyone else had a good experience using it? I am looking to change my puppys feed and want a realy nice natural feed.Thanks x


----------



## Robertdavid (Aug 4, 2009)

If you want a good natural food try Natural Instinct (Natural Instinct - High Quality Natural Dog Food) - they have a factory shop in Camberley (I see you're in Bagshot, just down the road from there) so there is no minimum order and the prices are cheaper than on the internet.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

blimey thats expensive! might head down there now to take a look though, is only 5 mins away.

Very friendly people in there  Have 4 dogs of their own, food a lot cheaper than the website


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

How much cheaper is the food in the shop?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't remember, however there is no minimum order so you can just pick up a couple of packets. Think it's around £5-£10 cheaper. Was only looking at food briefly, was more looking at show leads and beds to be honest.

I'm going back next Friday with Holly to size up a show lead for her


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I used it for a while with my pup, as I didn't think she was growing enough on Burns, and it the only puppy food my local pet shop had that didn't have cereals in other than rice (I have to be careful in case my older dog gets hold of any). It was good, and went down well, and was half price as short-dated. The pup still didn't grow much, she's just a stunted dwarfish little object.

I'd also used their fruit cookies as treats with my older dog, but ordered some more packets that smelt and tasted rancid to me (yes, suitable for human vegetarians and vegans), the rep said there was nothing wrong with them, but I binned them anyway.

Generally good stuff I reckon, but you can get better (Orijen) for about the same money.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> I can't remember, however there is no minimum order so you can just pick up a couple of packets. Think it's around £5-£10 cheaper. Was only looking at food briefly, was more looking at show leads and beds to be honest.
> 
> I'm going back next Friday with Holly to size up a show lead for her


That is a big difference. Pity its so much more expensive on the web. If I lived closer and could go in store, I'd not think twice about putting the dogs on Natural instinct as it seems a really good food. But as it stands with the minimum order and having two dogs to feed I'd be paying three or four times what I'm paying now. Obviously I don't mind paying more for better food, but can't afford that much more.


----------



## Robertdavid (Aug 4, 2009)

It's cheaper in the shop than on the web because there is free shipping on the website and obviously this is built in to the price - but in the shop there is no packing or shipping costs to be taken into account


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Whereabouts are you at? I just like the variety of other things they sell there, like the toys and beds and such. They have their own dogs at the property too, and they eat the raw stuff. I was looking at the adult food, however the leaflet they gave me doesn't have prices... sorry


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Whereabouts are you at? I just like the variety of other things they sell there, like the toys and beds and such. They have their own dogs at the property too, and they eat the raw stuff. I was looking at the adult food, however the leaflet they gave me doesn't have prices... sorry


I'm in Liverpool. A bit far to pop in lol. It does look like excellent food though.


----------



## mistysmom (Apr 10, 2011)

Charlotte's Archie said:


> Hi, Has anyone heard of or does anyone use Healthy Paws dog food? A friend of mine at work uses it and constantly raves about it. I would love a second opinion on it. Has anyone else had a good experience using it? I am looking to change my puppys feed and want a realy nice natural feed.Thanks x


Yes I use it for my dog, have done for 2 years, and I think it is a very good food. I searched for medium-priced healthy-option food for her for ages, and couldn't find one, then came across Healthy paws.
She's nearly 13 now and has excellent energy, enjoys 2 (at least) 4 mile walks a day, chasing frisbee, etc.
I buy both the rabbit and brown rice for adults, and the game and millet for adults. I would think though, that the puppy food is as good.
I do mix her dry kibble though with some home cooked meat or fish because she likes a little moist food as well as the healthy paws dry.
But all I can say is she has been just great on it for 2 years now.

The only downside is I have to pay shipping on it because I don't live anywhere near Liverpool! But at the lowest priced shipping option the service is still really good. It always arrives quickly.


----------

